# enabling byte swapping?



## coop2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Help? It was probably over my head, but I with all the help from Weaknees and Hinsdale on the web, I thought I could add a 160GB drive to my DSR6000R01. Had some minor problems, but ltimately followed the latest Weaknees upgrade instructions. In doing so, I accidentally loaded into XP with my TIVO drive attached; buyt proceeded with the upgrade.
So I am in the process of running MAKETIVOBOOTABLE. I've tried both command options (the root=/dev/hda4 and the root=/dev/hda7 versions). 
Neither seems to work. 
I'm guessing I need to enable byte swapping. How? Using MFS 2.0, I've tried the command vmlnodma hdc=bswap, but it doesn't recognize vmlnodma.

Ideas?

THanks,
coop2


----------



## coop2 (Jan 22, 2006)

if anyone was considering responding to the above message, never mind. The upgrade went flawless. I just misplaced the jumper on the TIVO drive.

Thanks anyway.
coop2


----------

